# I love this video/ad!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a good one. The one that's killing me now is a Subaru commercial with a chocolate Lab puppy, they pull up to a cabin in the Subaru and let the puppy out, then pull up to the cabin he's an adult dog, last pull up to the cabin and he's a senior dog with white on his face. Makes me tear up every time.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

AWWWW too cute! i havent seen that before, thanks for the share!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That is a great video, beautiful golden.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great ad!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> The one that's killing me now is a Subaru commercial with a chocolate Lab puppy, they pull up to a cabin in the Subaru and let the puppy out, then pull up to the cabin he's an adult dog, last pull up to the cabin and he's a senior dog with white on his face. Makes me tear up every time.


I love that one, too.  

It reminds me of what happened awhile ago. I was driving to the store and I saw a man that used to be a customer of mine years and years ago, (about 12 years actually), walking his black Lab, Lucy Bell. They used to come in the store almost every day, it was part of their walk routine. Lucy was a handful, full of puppy exuberance and never slowing down. We used to laugh because she would always come rushing into the store full out pulling Bill in with her. He would always comment how she was going to drive him crazy with her endless energy. 

When I saw them walking that day, it brought to me just how many years had passed. Lucy's face was completely white and she was walking really slowly and kind of stiff. It hit me pretty hard and I had to take a minute when I got to the store parking lot to stop the tears. 

Time goes by too da*n fast, doesn't it? 

Sorry...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Very sweet commercial.


----------



## o0Shaz0o (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad you all enjoyed!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> That's a good one. The one that's killing me now is a Subaru commercial with a chocolate Lab puppy, they pull up to a cabin in the Subaru and let the puppy out, then pull up to the cabin he's an adult dog, last pull up to the cabin and he's a senior dog with white on his face. Makes me tear up every time.


Oh, YES!!!!!!!! That gets to me too!!!!!!!!!! Everytime I see it I look at Billy with all his gray and I can't help it, the tears just gush!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

o0Shaz0o said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am not sure if this is an international ad... And I am not trying to sponsor or promote any dog food... BUT I just love love love this ad... Nearly makes me shed a tear. Makes me look forward to when I bring a bundle of fur home (hopefully December!)
> 
> ...


Great ad!!!!!!!! 
Aren't we blessed to have these doggies with us??? Enjoy your puppy when he comes home!!!!:wavey:


----------

